# Frage zum Goldfisch



## amselmeister (3. Juni 2012)

Also man sagt ja man sollte nicht nur einen __ Goldfisch kaufen weil es schwarmtiere sind.
Ich habe einen Teich übernommen und da ist nun 1 goldfisch drin (ich meine das es mal 2 waren) naja und ist damit nun gemeint das die halt nicht allein sein sollen. denn das ist nicht der Fall denn es sind noch ca 14 andere Fische da. 

Oder müssen es umbedingt Goldis sein (also noch 3 dazu )


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo Amselmeister, bei Deiner Teichgröße würd ich lieber den einen weggeben anstatt welche dazuzusetzen, 
die vermehren sich nämlich ganz munter. 
Andere Fische sind sicher geeigneter. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## katja (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

arbeite doch erstmal an deinem neuen teich und lerne! :beten

ich und viele andere haben dir schon x-mal gesagt, dass bei 4000l  und deinem fischbesatz, das ganze ohne gscheite bepflanzung und aureichendem filter, das wasser einfach nur grün sein *kann*. also überlege bitte nicht, noch mehr fische einzusetzen! 

lieber wie wuzzel sagte, fang ihn raus, gebe ihn in einen teich mit kollegen!


----------



## amselmeister (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

das beantewortet meine frage ja aber nicht. 

Ich finde golfische irgendwie besser. Der eine ist  bei mir munterer finde ich.
Darum war ich am überlegen eher welche von den andern wegzugeben und mir 2-3 goldfische zu holen.

Naja mir gehts erst mal um die Fakten der anfangsfrage....


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Das beantwortet Deine Frage schon, aber nicht so, wie Du es offensichtlich gern hättest. 
Die Frage war: soll ich noch drei dazu holen ? 
Die Antwort ist: Nein, trenn Dich statt dessen von dem einen.

Bei einer entsprechenden Teichgröße und Technik, könnte man noch drei oder fünf dazu holen, bei Deinem Teich raten die meisten hier eher davon ab. 
Soviel zur Anfangsfrage.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## amselmeister (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Nein das war nicht die frage.

die frage war. Gilt das ,,goldfische sind schwarmfische,, so das die nur untersich sich wohlfühlen oder reicht das wenn da andere arten bei sind. 

weggeben werde ich den auf keinen Fall


----------



## katja (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*



> weggeben werde ich den auf keinen Fall



bedeutet was? du gibst ihn nicht weg, auch wenn wir die frage nach dem schwarmfisch bejahen? lieber holst du ihm noch kollegen dazu? dein teich ist belastet genug 

was sind die anderen fische überhaupt für welche, die bei dir schwimmen?


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Wenn die anderen z.B. Karauschen oder __ Shubunkin sind, dann geht das sicher, aber __ Moderlieschen oder __ Barsche z.B. werden mit dem Goldie nie nen Schwarm bilden. 

Weitere Fische beizusetzen ist allerdings genau so kontraproduktiv, wie den Fisch zu behalten. 
Somit ist das eigentlich die falsche Frage die Du Dir stellst, die richtige Frage wäre, wie muss ich meinen Teich gestalten um diese Fische zu halten, wenn ich mich von dem einen nicht trennen will  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Perby (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo,

lasst ihn doch einmal in Ruhe. Hier wird sehr schnell scharf geschossen, ist mein Eindruck. 

Beantworten kann ich die Frage zwar nicht, aber wenn er nur Goldis haben möchte. Mich würde auch interessieren, was die anderen für Fische sind?

Meinen Teich habe ich auch von den Vorbesitzern übernommen. Da waren nur Goldfische drin, die sich trotz grüner Suppe prächtig vermehrt haben. Aber ein strenger Winter reguliert die Zahl von allein.

Das ein Überbesatz nicht gut ist, wird ihm nun wohl einleuchten.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Perby... ist es scharf schiessen wenn man ehrlich und direkt seine Meinung schreibt ? Ich denke eher nicht. 
Oder wäre Dir eine falsche Antwort lieber ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

noch so einer
ich fass es nicht ,bevor du andere in Schutz nimmst solltest du wenigstens einmal die Beiträge der Person lesen und mach dir mal Gedanken über deine Überbesatz regulierung 
Mann o Mann ist schon Hammer


----------



## Perby (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Nein, ich sage auch sehr schnell meine eigene Meinung direkt.

Aber die Frage, ob Goldfische Schwarmfische sind und ob sie nur unter ihresgleichen leben, wurde noch nicht beantwortet. Interessiert mich auch mal.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Goldfische sind Schwarmfische, mit Shubunkins oder Karauschen oder Goldfischähnlichen werden sie ggf auch einen schwarm bilden, mit anderen Fischen aber nicht. 
War oben wohl nicht deutlich genug geschrieben.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Perby (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Danke für die Antwort. Klingt gut. Leider ist der Fragesteller nicht mehr online.

@Patrick K
Auch in meinen Beiträgen ist erkennbar, dass ich einen neuen Filter installiere und die Goldfische rausfange und im nächsten Jahr den Teich vergrößern und vertiefen möchte...


----------



## Lucy2412 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo Amselmeister,

Goldfische sind Schwarmfische. Ich habe 8 __ Shubunkin und 2 Sarasa, die  schwimmen aber auch sehr gerne mit unsen Koi´s in einem Schwarm.

Wie verhält sich den dein Goldfisch zu den anderen Fischen in deinem Teich, ist er eher allein für sich oder schließt er sich den anderen an?


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

...ist irgendwie gemein, den Winter die ,,Drecksarbeit" tun zu lassen....   anstatt die Tiere möglichst artgerecht zu halten...  ich hätte auch gerne in meinem Aquarium andre Fisch, aber die werden zu gross oder brauchen mehr Platz..  deshalb hab ich die nicht....   auch ein __ Sterlet hätte ich gerne im Teich, mach ich aber auch net...


LG Susanne


----------



## volki (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

@Susanne.....das mit dem Winter finde ich auch sehr krass.....das beste ist immer, keine Goldis einzusetzen. Ich werde nicht darum kommen, meinen Weiher abzulassen, um endlich diese "Plage" los zuwerden. ich habe wirklich sehr schöne Goldis von der Größe und Farbe in meinem Weiher, aber was zuviel ist, ist zuviel. Des wegen lieber einen einzelnen Gold abgeben, als aufzurüsten und dann dutzende Goldis in einem dann viel zu kleinen Weiher zu hältern.


----------



## amselmeister (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Ehrliche Antwort hin oder her. Das mit dem Scharf schießen trifft es gut denn das gefühl habe ich hier auch. Auch wenns euch nicht so auffällt,

Also was das andere für welche sind weiß ich leider nicht. Das würde ich auch gerne wissen, weiß aber nicht wie ich die bestimmen soll


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du da mal jeweils einen keschern würdest, in eine größere Bütte mit relativ sauberem Teichwasser setzt und fotografierst.
Die Bilder hier einstellst und dann können Dir die Fisch-Experten genau sagen, um welche Arten es sich handelt.
Und wenn Du glaubst, daß hier "scharf geschossen wird", wenn Du freundlich darauf aufmerksam gemacht wirst, daß es auch für Fische "artgerechte Haltung geben soll", dann hast Du etwas falsch verstanden.
HIER geht es darum, Tieren, auch wenn es NUR Goldfische sind, zu helfen, wenn sie der Hilfe bedürfen.
WIR haben übrigens auch nur Goldfische.


----------



## Perby (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Die Goldis sind tatsächlich auch in meinen Augen eine "Plage". Nicht böse gemeint. Ich habe lieber nur eine handvoll Kois.

Als ich meinen Teich komplett erneuert hatte, habe ich alle Goldfische rausgefangen und abgegeben. Auch den Schlamm habe ich mit meinen Hände durchsucht. Leider hatte ich während der Umbauten die Pflanzen in einige Maurerbütts gestellt. Und siehe da, dort hatten einige Eier doch überlebt und nun habe ich sie wieder in Massen und beginne das Rausfischen.

Das mit dem strengen Winter war nur im Sinne der Biologie gemeint. Der Teich ist nie umgekippt, der Goldfischbestand hat sich selbst reguliert. Mal sind im harten Winter viele gestorben und dafür wurde im Frühjahr umso mehr Nachwuchs produziert.

Mach doch mal von den anderen Fischen ein paar Fotos und stell sie hier rein, mit der Frage, welche es denn sind.


----------



## Lucy2412 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Vielleicht hast du ja die Möglichkeit sie zu fotografieren?


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

[OT]Wo hat denn hier wer scharf geschossen ? 
Das hier ist ein Forum, da ist es üblich das andere ne andere Meinung haben und diese Kundtun, das hat mit scharf schiessen doch nichts zu tun. 
Wenn man schiesst will man jemanden verletzen oder gar töten. 
Das war und ist sicher nicht meine Intention. 
Meine Intention ist es so zu schreiben, das es möglichst vielen Fischen möglichst gut geht. 
Manchmal gelingts manchmal nicht. 
Wenn das sachliche Äussern der Meinung als "scharfes schiessen" interpretiert wird, dann bin ich glaub ich irgendwie im falschen Film.

Gruß 
Wuzzel 

[/OT]


----------



## amselmeister (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

ja versuche Fotos zu machen

Und wegen dem Ton hier. Also Eigene Meinung hin oder her. Ich Finde man sollte etwas netter mit einander umgehen. Vorallem wenn hier user sind die kein Plan haben und auch nicht bei jedem schritt wissen was sie tun. Und vorallem wissen das manche Tips von den Hardcore Leuten hier (die meißten) eh nicht so übernommen werden können , aus unterschiedlichen Gründen.


----------



## Christine (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo Amselmeister,

die meisten User hier als "Hardcore"-User zu bezeichnen ist schon eine Frecheit - 
zumal sie sich nicht nur in diesem Thread sondern auch hier wirklich Mühe
mit Dir gegeben haben.
Das einzige, was Du dafür an den Tag legst ist eine Beratunsresistenz, die in beleidigte
 Kritik am Forum mündet. Einem Forum, das bei den meisten Usern sehr geschätzt wird. 
Die, die unzufrieden sind, sind in der Regel die, die nicht zu hören bekommen, was sie 
gerne hören möchten.

Und Perby, bevor Du Dich hier über berechtigte Kritik echauffierst, solltest Du lieber mal
das Wissen über Koihaltung hier anzapfen. Denn  wenn in einem harten Winter in 
Deinem Teich schon Goldfsche abnibbeln, was um Himmels Willen haben denn dann
in Deiner 1,10 m tiefen 6.000 Liter-Pfütze 7 Koi zu suchen? 
Das ist ja wohl eine völlige Fehlbelegung.

Mit verständnislosen Grüßen

Christine


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

[OT]Lieber Amselmeister, 

in meinem ersten Posting habe ich ganz freundlich mit Anrede und Grußformel das geraten was ich bei der Teichgröße tun würde. 
In Deinen Postings lässt Du jegliche Anrede und Grußformel weg. 
Da Du nun hier User offensichtlich der Unfreundlichkeit bezichtigst solltest Du lieber zunächst in den Spiegel schauen. Grußlose Postings ohne Anrede sind in meinen Augen viel unfreundlicher als das was ich geschrieben habe. 

Aber da kann sich ja jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel[/OT]


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo zusammen  
also bei uns ist NICHT EIN Fisch im Winter gestorben....    Gott sei Dank....   scheine also doch nicht alles 
falsch zu machen, was?    ich wär böse traurig, wenn einer meiner Goldis sterben würde....  

und nur weil mehrfach von massivem Überbesatz abgeraten wird, ist hier noch lange keiner gemein zu den andren...........

LG Susanne


----------



## Perby (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

wo ist der Moderator, der eingreift ??????


----------



## lutzdoggen (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Guten Tag, ich bin kein Moderator und möchte nicht eingreifen aber meine Meinung äussern.
Ich finde den Ton hier sehr umgänglich und wenn ich einen Rat erbeten habe dann bekam ich ihn auch. Und wenn er nicht meinen Vorstellungen entsprach dann war ich nicht beleidigt.
Nun ist es so das man in in einer 1-Raumwohnung auch keine Deutschen Doggen halten kann schon gar nicht zwei, da nimmt halt einen Mops oder man sucht eine größere Wohnung. Und genauso ist das mit Fischen!
einen schönen Tag noch
Uwe u. die Doggenbande


----------



## Perby (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Nocheinmal Hallo an alle,

in dem Forum Technik am Teich bin ich sehr herzlich aufgenommen worden, man hat mir fundiertes Fachwissen zur Verfügung gestellt, alle meine Fragen kompetent beantwortet und mich an Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen. Das fand ich spitze. Man hat sich mit mir gemeinsam gefreut, dass mich das Teichfieber gepackt hat. Ich bin immer bei neuen Projekten dabei, den Teich zu vergrößern, vertiefen und anzubauen.

Es hat mich dort keiner wegen einer geringen Teichgröße als Besitzer einer Pfütze beschimpft. Tierliebe wurde mir auch nicht in Abrede gestellt und mir wurde das Hobby Gartenteich nicht abgeraten, sondern ans Herz gelegt. Man hat mit mir gemeinsam überlegt, wie ich den Teich noch besser gestalten kann.

Hier allerdings wurde die Frage, ob Goldfische Schwarmfische seien, zunächst nicht beantwortet. Stattdessen riet man dem Fragesteller von der Haltung von Goldfischen ab. Man sagte ihm jegliche Tierliebe ab. Helft ihm doch, klärt ihn auf und beantwortet seine Fragen, gebt ihm doch Hinweise. Er ist neu hier und möchte auch mit dem Teichhobby viel Freude haben, die einem hier genommen wird.


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Also ich finde ich war noch viel zu freundlich ,wenn ich dürfte wie ich wollte, würde ich was ganz anderes schreiben und leider hier wegen extremer Wortwahl rausfliegen....
Speziel in diesem Fall.
Kein Wissen - Ok hatte ich auch nicht soviel , sehr viel hier gelesen
gefühlte 1000 gute Ratschläge die helfen würden und dann kommt die Aussage der in der Zoohandlung hat gesagt ich soll das so machen oder genügend andere haben mir gesagt was ich hören wollte.
Meistens wird dann doch anders gemacht als hier geraten und dann kommt die Aussage "das Wasser ist ganz Grün"......... Welch ein Wunder
Warum fragt hier eine(r) wenn er / sie die antworten nicht hören will?
und wie hier Teichler mit ihrem  Besatz umgehen passt mir persönlich auch nicht ,jeder Fisch ist ein Lebewesen und sollte auch so behandelt werden,wenn ich dann hier lese der Winter wird den Bestand schon regeln ist das schon mehr als Grenzwertig
und das Beste kommt zum Schluss, sich dann auch noch vor den Kopf gestossen fühlen.
 Patrick


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

..und warum sollte man sich nun ewig über das SChwarmverhalten von Tieren auslassen, die eh niemals in so wenig Wasser in Frage kommen?      Wenn ich hier nun frage, ob ich mir nen Waxdick holen soll und mir sagen etliche hier, dass das für meine Pfütze nix ist, weil 35.000 Liter deutlich zu wenig für diesen Fisch sind, dann macht es auch wenig Sinn, dann  noch weiter über z. B. Fressverhalten oder die Möglichkeit zur Fütterung per Hand etc.. zu diskutieren..........   ausserdem bedingt das Wort ,,Schwarm" immer mindestens 5 Tiere der gleichen Art .......

LG Susanne


----------



## canis (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*



Perby schrieb:


> wo ist der Moderator, der eingreift ??????



Weshalb sollen wir denn eingreifen??? Der Ton ist doch grundsätzlich ok, habe in keinem Beitrag Beleidigungen oder so gelesen. Und die Eingangsfrage wurde doch schon deutsch und deutlich beantwortet, was läuft, ist die Diskussion die sich daraus ergeben hat

Der einzige Eingriff, der sich hier vielleicht rechtfertigen lassen würde, wäre der wegen der Beratungsresistenz gewisser User. ist ja hier nicht gerade das erste mal, dass wer eine Frage hat und kriegt er sie dann nicht in seinem Sinne beantwortet, spielt er die beleidigte Leberwurst. 

Wenn man nach Informationen fragt in einem Forum, wo viele Profis mit drin sind, sollte man auch bereit sein, von ihrem Wissen zu lernen.


----------



## katja (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

@perby: vielleicht solltest du dir mal die mühe machen *alle* threads von amselmeister komplett zu lesen. wir haben uns weiß gott auch bei ihm bemüht und alles fünfmal erklärt, dieser thread wäre überflüssig gewesen, hätte er das geschriebene auch aufgenommen!


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*



> Wenn man nach Informationen fragt in einem Forum, wo viele Profis mit drin sind, sollte man auch bereit sein, von ihrem Wissen zu lernen.


tolltolltolltoll
Damit wäre alles gesagt.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo,

ich habe nicht alle Threads gelesen, das ist richtig.

Deshalb ist es mir vielleicht auch unangenehm aufgefallen.

Ich persönlich habe alle Ratschläge aus dem Technikforum umgesetzt. Ich frage ja nicht um Rat, um es dann anders zu machen. Ich will doch von den Profis und von den Erfahrenen viel lernen.


----------



## katja (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*



> Ich frage ja nicht um Rat, um es dann anders zu machen.



das soll ja auch der sinn unseres forums sein 

als ich vor ein paar jahren hier gelandet war, hatte ich auch  und so ziemlich alles am teich falsch gemacht, was geht  dank der fachkundigen gala-bauer und zoofachgeschäftsverkäufer :evil

aber dank den tollen und wirklich hilfsbereiten und netten usern hier, weiß ich mittlerweile einiges besser und versuche, das auch weiter zu geben.


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo Perby 
Lese mal den Link von der Elsbeth im Beitrag 24 
vielleicht verstehst du uns dann einwenig .
Gruss Patrick der gerne hilft und erstmal alle Wilkommen heist.

(Gleich gibt es wieder den Boppes versohlt)


----------



## Christine (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Wenn das stimmt...


Perby schrieb:


> Ich will doch von den Profis und von den Erfahrenen viel lernen.



dann...


blumenelse schrieb:


> Und Perby, bevor Du Dich hier über berechtigte Kritik echauffierst, solltest Du lieber mal
> das Wissen über Koihaltung hier anzapfen. Denn  wenn in einem harten Winter in
> Deinem Teich schon Goldfsche abnibbeln, was um Himmels Willen haben denn dann
> in Deiner 1,10 m tiefen 6.000 Liter-Pfütze 7 Koi zu suchen?
> Das ist ja wohl eine völlige Fehlbelegung.





Patrick K schrieb:


> (Gleich gibt es wieder den Boppes versohlt)



rh 
Gruß die Elsbeth


----------



## Perby (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Nein. Den Boppes gibt es nicht gleich wieder versohlt.

Ich habe mir den Link durchgelesen und bin auch etwas erschrocken.

Bei dem Besatz dachte ich immer, dass auf 1000l ein Koi passt. Also ist bei mir einer zuviel. Die Goldis hole ich ja raus und wollte sie schon früher loswerden. Und nächstes Jahr wird der Teich vergrößert und vertieft.

Eine andere Frage: Wann sind Goldfische eigentlich geschlechtsreif? Schon, wenn sie noch ungefärbt sind?


----------



## canis (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

1 Koi auf 1000 Liter stimmt als Faustregel, jedoch sagt dies nichts über das Minimalvolumen aus. Denn nach dieser Regel könnte ja ein einzelner Koi in 1000 Liter gehalten werden, was definitiv nicht lange gut geht... Es ist eher so, dass für einen Koiteich 10'000 Liter das Minimum sind und für alle 1000 weitere Liter einer mehr rein geht. 

Goldfische werden üblicherweise mit 2-3 Jahren geschlechtsreif, teilweise vermutlich aber auch schon mit einem Jahr. Die meisten Goldfische sind mit 2-3 Altersjahren umgefärbt, aber es gibt immer wieder auch solche, die naturfarben bleiben.


----------



## katja (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

das ist so nicht richtig perby, die faustregel lautet 10000 l für den ersten, 1000 l für jeden weiteren koi :?

da es goldis gibt, die sich gar nicht farbig einfärben kann man es daran nicht festmachen. und wann es nach alter so weit ist, muss ich gestehen, habe ich 
aber wenn sie denn mal so weit sind, haben sie nix anderes mehr im kopf 

ps: david war ein fuzzele schneller


----------



## Perby (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Na, denn muss ich nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall den Teich vergrößern und vertiefen.

Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

So weit wie ich weiß, färben sich Goldfische erst, wenn der Teich die Termperatur erreicht hat, die er beim Schlupf der Fische hatte.
Ob das auch tatsächlich so stimmt entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis 

Na denn Perby, schau in meinen Teichbau und Du weißt was Dich erwartet. Viiieeel Arbeit 

Deckst Du den Teich im Winter ab? 1,10 ist schon grenzwertig ...

Mandy


----------



## Perby (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Nein, ich habe den Teich bisher nicht abgedeckt. Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass 80 cm Tiefe für Fische ausreichend seien. Ich habe eine kleinen Teichheizer verwendet, um eine Stelle eisfrei zu halten und habe im Teich unten die Temperatur regelmäßig gemessen.

Diese Saison wird zeitlich knapp. Deswegen startet der Umbau im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Bei 1,10m, 6000l und 7 Koi solltest Du allerdings eine Abdeckung für diesen Winter vorsehen.

Es reicht ja ein Gestell und Luftpolsterfolie drüber. Nur das der kalte Wind den Teich nicht zu extrem runterkühlt.

Mein alter Teich war auch nur 1,10m tief und ich hatte in einem Winter 0,5°C drin. Ich bin Achten gelaufen, hab mir die Nerven aufgerieben ... nie wieder sag ich Dir.
Seitdem wird abgedeckt und ich hatte eine Minimaltemperatur von etwas unter 4 Grad.

Einfach mal drüber nachdenken ... Deine Koi danken es Dir 

Mandy


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*



Moonlight schrieb:


> So weit wie ich weiß, färben sich Goldfische erst, wenn der Teich die Termperatur erreicht hat, die er beim Schlupf der Fische hatte.
> Ob das auch tatsächlich so stimmt entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis


Hallo Mandy,
das würde ich für ein Gerücht halten.
Ich habe die Goldis von letztem Jahr mit nicht mal 1cm aus ihrem Umbauquartier alle eigenhändig umgesetzt. (btw. waren die Libellenlarven auch nicht viel größer)
Im neuen Teich sind sie jetzt über den Winter alle total verschieden groß.
Kleine, die sich schon umgefärbt haben und doppelt so große, die immernoch dunkel sind.

Meine Erkenntnis ist, dass es darauf ankommt wie lange sich ein Goldi in dunklen Bereichen aufhält (versteckt).
Erst wenn sie mehr Sonne 'schnuppern', zeigen sie meist ansätze zum Umfärben.

Kann natürlich auch humbug sein, denn aktuell scheint ja öfter die Sonne und die Großen sind auch viel mehr zu sehen, aber umfärben tun sie sich aktuell trotzdem nicht


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Wir haben vom NAchbarn Goldfische geerbet, als der seinen ,,Teich" abgerissen hat, das Teil war ca. 3 Meter breit und vielleicht 80 cm tief...   fast keine Pflanzen da...  das war ne grüne Modderpampe...  drin lebten unzählige Goldfische...   in allen Grössen und Farben... da waren kleine bunte und riesige braune....    einige der braunen haben sich bei uns umgefärbt.... andre nicht, war aber grössenunabhängig...  ich  denk, das ist ein rein genetisches Ding OB die sich mal umfärben.... WANN die sich umfärben ist wohl unterschiedlich.. bei gleichen Bedingungen hatten wir welche, die nach 4 Wochen rot wurden und andre färben ich erst nun nach 2 Jahren um

LG Susanne


----------



## Christine (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*



Perby schrieb:


> Na, denn muss ich nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall den Teich vergrößern und vertiefen.
> 
> Freu mich schon drauf.





Bis zum nächsten Jahr ist ja dann noch viel Zeit, ich durch die Koi-Abteilung zu lesen.
Das lohnt sich - die Fachbeiträge übrigens auch.

Weiterhin viel Spaß bei uns!


----------



## amselmeister (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Nein das alles hier auf den lezten Seiten hat alles nichts mehr mit meiner frage zu tun.

Ich habe mir das alles durchgelesen und finde es ganz ehrlich gesagt nicht schön was hier so gepostet wird. 
Dann dann noch links gepostet werden und anderen dazu aufgerufen wird mit dem Figer auf einen zu zeigen.Denn was hier so über mich gesagt wird entspricht einfach nicht der Wahrheit. 
Und da bin ich froh das so user wie perby das wenigstens zu verstehen scheinen was ich hier überhaupt will und mir erhoffe.

Und mit Hardcore meinte ich doch nur Leute für die dieses Hobby das ein und alles ist. Das ist doch keine Beleidigung eher ein Kompliment. Aber hier in der Diskusion mit Usern die nicht so drauf sind da ist das nicht förderlich. Denn was nützt so ein rauer umgangston.
3 Seiten Offtopic hier .

Denn ich sehe es nicht ein das ich wie zB im Technik forum verlangt eine 100€ Pumpe wegschmeißen soll. Ich meine ihr habt da bestimmt recht was ihr da meintet aber (und jetzt kommt das wichtigste) Ich möchte ja wenn ich mal eine frage an euch richte und ihr euch dazu entschließt mit mir darüber zu Plaudern das ihr dann nicht so auf dem ,,einzig wahren,, standpunkt besteht und das ich das dann so machen soll, sondern das man auch mal individuell für jeden User eine Lösung finden kann.
wenn ich z.B sage nein ich möchte meine gerade gekaufte Pumpe nicht wegwerfen und mir für viel Geld was anderes zusammen bauen sondern die bestmöglichste andere Lösung finden dann kann man da doch drüber reden. Das finde ich zumidnest. aber das scheint hier ja auch nicht bei allen zu klappen

Naja so das war schon wieder zu viel Off Topic. Ich könnte noch ewig weiter schreiben aber das bringt ja eh nix.

Also können wir uns darauf einigen das wir zum Urthema mal zurück kommen und wenn ich die Fotos machen kann (wofür es besseres wetter erst mal sein muss hier ist dauerregen) und ihr mir dann evtl sagen könnt was das für andere Fische sind wir dann mal weiter sehen was aus meiner frage wird?


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo Amselmeister
es ist halt mal so am Teich, das einige Sachen unverückbar sind, du wirst mit der Zeit auch rausbekommen, das wenn du einige grundsätzliche Sachen beachtest, sich viele Problem von alleine lösen.
Diese Sachen wurden dir alle gepostet ,mich freut es ja das du so hartnäckig dran bleibst und schon mal mit der bepflanzung anfängst.
Der Anfang ist gemacht
Das mit der Pumpe kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen,(ich habe es auch nicht gelesen) ich denke das war auf deinen ollen Vorfilter bezogen und du schriebst ja damals "den hab ich jetzt gekauft dann bleibt er auch "und wenn du bei diesem Hobby bleibst wirst du in ein paar Jahren, dir an die Stirn greifen und dich darüber Kaputtlachen.
Es werden dir hier reienweise Tips und Links zur verfügung gestellt und deine Antwort ist oft genug das es dir nicht weiterhilft,da fällt einem schwer sich darüber nicht  zu Wundern, den allen anderen hat es ja geholfen.
Halt die Ohren steif, manche Freds muss man halt mit Humor nehmen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## amselmeister (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Halt die Ohren steif, manche Freds muss man halt mit Humor nehmen
> Gruss Patrick



hallo patrick

Ja das liegt bestimmt auch an den Personen die es schreiben. Weißt du das hat nix beleiduigte leberwurst zu tun aber ich im gegensatz zu dir behaupte ich nun mal kann sowas schwer mit Humer nehmen also wenn wie hier so über einen gepostet wird. 
Naja wie ich aber vorher schon sagte , schwann drüber und Back to Topic.

Ich persönlich sehe es auch noch nicht als Hobby daher gehe ich auch nicht mir so einer Art da dran wie die meißten. Kann ja noch kommen aber momentan fehlt es vorallem am Geld.
Der Teich war ja da. Habe ihn gerne übernommen ist ja auch schön anzusehen und es macht ja auch spaß was dran zu machen ,sofern man vorran kommt.

Und um evtl doch noch mal auf die vorfilter frage zu kommen wenns denn doch sein muss. Da ging es mir ja nur darum zu wissen ob sowas Ok ist. Es heißt ja nicht ihr das so machen sollt oder so. sondern nur das ich meinte das es so ja was bringt da noch mehr raus gefiltert wird und falls das aber kontraproduktiv ist für die große Pumpe das wollte ich nur wissen.

Aber bitte an diesen Post hier denken
----------------------------
Also können wir uns darauf einigen das wir zum Urthema mal zurück kommen und wenn ich die Fotos machen kann (wofür es besseres wetter erst mal sein muss hier ist dauerregen) und ihr mir dann evtl sagen könnt was das für andere Fische sind wir dann mal weiter sehen was aus meiner frage wird? 
---------------------------------


----------



## Perby (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo zusammen,

auch diese Diskussion hat mir einige Augen geöffnet. Ich werde also in jedem Fall den Teich deutlich vergrößern und denke, dass ich auf 13 bis 15 Tausend Liter kommen kann. Ich möchte meinen Koi ein gutes Zuhause bieten.

Heute war ich trotz Regen draußen und habe zumindest schon mal meine neue Filteranlage in Betrieb genommen. Alles nach den super Ratschlägen aus dem Technikforum. Wie´s aussieht, könnt ihr im Technikforum nachlesen.

Bis demnächst.


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo Andre 
Viele Sachen kann man fast ohne Geld lösen,man muß nur Wissen warum man was machen sollte und das gilt es zu verstehen.Das gilt auch für die Vorfilter Geschichte, mein grosser Bruder hatte einfach Zeitweise einen Kartoffelsack, gefüllt mit Watte auf dem Filterauslauf und filterte so seine Algen raus,(musste halt aufpassen und Watte wechsel aber funktionierte) aber das änderte nichts daran das nur Pflanzen die Nährstoffe rausbekommen.
Mache es doch, wie fast alle hier lese dich schlau, falls du dann noch fragen hast, frägst du einfach und du musst den Ursprung deiner Probleme erkennen und Lösungswege gibt es einige.
Jetzt essen wir alle mal, unsere Teller leer und dann gibt es auch wieder schönes Wetter,  für Foddos (Ich warte ja auch auf Sonne)

Gruss Patrick

eins hab ich noch ,Geduld,Geduld, Geduld, ohne geht gar nichts


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo Amselmeister, 

[OT] off topic kann man durchaus auch kennzeichnen, wenn das alle machen würden bliebe das eigentliche Thema besser lesbar. 
Das Problem ist, das hier ganz allgemein von "Hardcore Ussern" und "scharf schiessen" und "nicht nett" gesprochen wurde. Kein Wunder, wenn das dann auch User auf sich beziehen. Besser wäre es doch zu sagen (ACHTUNG, das ist nur ein Beispiel): xyz es ist wirklich nicht nett das Du mich eine Schlampe nennst. In dem Fall wird dann der konkrete User und der konkrete Sachverhalt deutlich. 
Ich mag es jedenfalls nicht, wenn ich nen gut gemeinten Rat gebe (der anfangs zugegebener Weise die eigentliche Frage nicht wortgetreu beantwortet hat) und das anscliessend möglicherweise mit scharf schiessen oder nicht nett tituliert wird. Also würde es mich freuen, das wenn so etwas schon geäussert wird, die User und der konkrete Sachverhalt direkt angesprochen würden.[/OT]

So noch etwas zum Thema, und da bleibe ich weiter bei meinem ersten Posting. 
Du schreibst selber das Du in die Tierhaltung nicht so ohne weiteres hohe Summen investieren kannst, das kann ich voll verstehen, denn bei uns lief es aus gesundheitlichen und finanziellen Gründen auch nicht ganz wie geplant. 

Ich habe mich daher entschieden zunächst keine Fische zu halten und die Teichbaustelle des großen Teiches erst mal auf Eis zu legen. 
Wer mich kennt und ernst nimmt, der weiß eh von Anfang an, das mein erklärtes Ziel war 2017 fertig zu sein. Im Moment sieht es tatsächlich so aus, als könnten wir im Zeitplan bleiben.

Den Rat Dich von den Fischen zu trennen kann ich Dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung weiter geben, gerade wenn man das ganze nicht als Hobby sondern mehr so nebenher sieht. 
Wir dürfen nie vergessen, das wir es hier mit Lebewesen mit allerlei Ansprüchen zu tun haben.

Mit meinem kleinen Sparteich habe ich mir vorübergehend schon mal eine nette Oase an der Terrasse geschaffen. Und da gibts auch ohne Fische immer viel Gewusel im und am Wasser zu beobachten.

Die Beiträge im Forum Krankheiten, wo sich gerade in kleinen Teichen die Krankheiten bei Fischen häufen haben mich in meiner Entscheidung bestätigt, inzwischen bin ich sogar ganz davon ab in den großen Teich Goldfische oder ähnliches zu setzen. 

Irgendwie scheint es sich hartnäckig zu halten, das ein Gartenteich nur mit Fischen ein echter Teich ist, hier gibt es zahlreiche Beispiele für tolle Teiche auch ganz ohne Fische, und gerade wenn man beruflich angespannt ist und nicht so viel Zeit für den Teich hat, dann  macht der Verzicht auf Fische oft das ganze viel schöner und einfacher.

Deswegen war mein Rat den einen Fisch abzugeben statt neue zu kaufen, aber da das von Dir kategorisch abgelehnt wird werden wir wohl nicht auf einen Nenner kommen. 
Das ist werder unfreundlich, noch nicht nett, noch scharf schiessen, es sind meine Argumente den Fisch abzugeben. Was sind Deine Argumente den Fisch zu behalten und weitere dazu zu kaufen ? 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## amselmeister (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Ja das war wohl etwas unglücklich aneinander vorbei geredet. So nach dem Text verstehe ich das auch alles etwas besser.
Klar MUSS ein Teich keine Fische haben . Aber ich muss zugeben, ich zähle mich glaube ich dazu das so ein kleiner gartenteich doch schon nur mit ein paar Fischen gut ausschaut. Das kommt natürlich immer drauf an wie man es macht. Aber da ich den Teich auch nicht umbauen werde und so nicht viel schnick schnack dran ist , ist das schon das Highlight und wenn dann nicht mal Fische da sind  dann wäre es etwas langweilig.

Argumente dafür. Naja nur die Optik halt oder wie genau man das nennen soll.
Klar sogesehen hat man nur Arbeit mit und das wasser schmutzig aber das ist ja bei Haustieren allgemein vom Prinzip nicht anders.

wie gesagt was ist denn bei der teichgröße (siehe Fotos und Daten) eine annehmbare Zahl an fischen?

Ach ja das mit der OT Makierung ist eine gute sache. Kenne ich gar nicht . wie geht das?
Ist dass das mit dem OT Code einfügen?


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Was ist schon annehmbar. 
Wenn man Tiere hält, dann sollte man in meinen Augen eher nach dem Optimalen schauen, als nach dem annehmbaren. 
Das tun wir für uns ja auch stetig und versuchen uns das Leben so gut wie möglich zu gestalten. 
Wohl keiner strebt nach einer annehmbaren Gestaltung seines eigenen Umfeldes. 
Wenns unbedingt Fische sein sollen würd ich bei der Teichgröße ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder ähnliches einsetzen.
Es muss nicht immer Goldie sein. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*



amselmeister schrieb:


> Ja das war wohl etwas unglücklich aneinander vorbei geredet. So nach dem Text verstehe ich das auch alles etwas besser.
> Klar MUSS ein Teich keine Fische haben . Aber ich muss zugeben, ich zähle mich glaube ich dazu das so ein kleiner gartenteich doch schon nur mit ein paar Fischen gut ausschaut.


Hallo Amselmeister,
ich kann dich bzgl. der Aussage sehr gut verstehen...
ich kenne meinen Garten nur mit Teich und in dem waren IMMER Fische...
Sowohl der Garten als auch der ursprüngliche Teich sind einige Jahre älter als ich.
Erst als ich das ganze übernommen habe und mir das mit dem Filter auf die nerven ging, habe ich mal genauer hingeschaut...
Da fing es damit an, dass der Filter eigentlich immer falsch gereinigt wurde.
und der Besatz einfach zu hoch war. (Und das habe ich ohne Fragen hier im Forum, sondern nur durch lesen erkannt und weitestgehend alle Anzeichen irgendwie bei mir im Teich wiedergefunden)
Und auch wenn ich erweitert habe... genaugenommen ist mein Teich, nach den "Faustregeln", eigentlich immernoch überbesetzt 
Wenn der Goldinachwuchs dieses Jahr zu viel wird, dann muss ich wohl auch verschenken...
ich hab wohl beim Teichumbau einfach zuviel Babies umgezogen 
[OT]





> Ach ja das mit der OT Makierung ist eine gute sache. Kenne ich gar nicht . wie geht das? Ist dass das mit dem OT Code einfügen?


Genau... entweder den OT-Button drücken oder in eckige Klammern OT und am Ende  /OT, die bei all den anderen Codes [/OT]


----------



## amselmeister (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

wie kann man den neinen Filter falsch Reinigen.?
Naja wenn ich so lese das manche bei meinem Teich 5-7 Kois drin haben bin ich mit meinen ja gar nicht so schlecht dran.

Ich weiß das die Tips  gut gemeint sind., Und ich werde die auch im Hinterkopf haben aber das ist ja einerseits schon wieder so etwas.....naja mir fällt das richtige wort nicht ein.
Ich habe Fische die da schon länger drin sind und dran gewöhnt sind soll die aber alle raus tun und gegen 5 andere ersetzen. Ob dass das wirklich richtige ist.
Naja wir schauen mal


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Moin, nein, das hast Du vielleicht falsch verstanden. Mein Rat war nicht die Fische rauszutun und fünf neue reinzusetzen, mein Rat war auf Fische zu verzichten. 
Da bis heute ja nicht bekannt ist was für Fische Du im Teich hast kann man dazu ja nur vermuten und nichts raten, vielleicht ist es ja ein Schwarm. 

Dein erster Satz implementiert, das Du Dich eher an den schlechten Beispielen orientieren möchtest um ein gutes Gewissen für Deinen Teich zu orientieren. Ziel sollte es aber doch sein, bei der Haltung von Lebewesen sich stets am besseren zu orientieren !? 

Der Mensch neigt leider oft zum sammeln, auch von Tieren, da gibts leider auch viele negative Beispiele im Forum. Weniger ist manchmal mehr. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## amselmeister (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Das ist richtig. Ich werde versuchen Bilder zu bekommen. Aber die sind abends meißt gar nicht oben am wasser. Aber zum wochenende sollte es klappen.

Habe mir auch ein Zierfischlexikon angesehen und alle durch geschaut aber da war nix wo ich sage das könnte der sein.
Das  wo ich mehrere von habe sind schwaze wo die Flosse hinten so geteilt ist so wie bei einem feuerschwanz.
Ich habe noch 2 weiße die einen Orangenen Punkt haben. Große schätze ich so 8-10cm und Form so wie ein Kardinalfisch

Kann ich das hier auch noch fragen. Habe eine frage wegen Futter.Habe noch so normale Sticks vom vorbesitzer hier.
wenn ich die Fische aber so beobachte habe ich das Gefühl die sind zu groß. Ist das Futter dafür denn OK oder müsst ihr nun erst wissen was genau das für welche sind?
reicht es diese sticks zu zerkleinern oder gibt es was besseres?


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Die Sticks würde ich wegschmeißen und was gescheites kaufen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist jedes Teichfutter besser als diese Sticks.
Dann noch ein wenig Schrimps und Seidenraupen dazu(nicht zuviel, nur als Leckerli)


Ein Zierfischlexikon wird Dir glaube ich nicht sehr viel helfen, da doch überwiegend Aquariumfische aus tropschen Länder aufgelistet sind.
Ich kenne nur wenige von diesen Büchern die sich auch mit Kaltwasserfischen befassen die für den Gartenteich geeignet sind


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*



amselmeister schrieb:


> wie kann man den neinen Filter falsch Reinigen.?


Wie das geht?
Gaaanz einfach... keiner hat es erklärt und so wurden alle Filterschwämme eines Biotec 5  immer intensiv mit Gartenschlauch blitzblank gespritzt und das Gehäuse natürlich auch.
Langes schreiben kurzer Sinn... der Filter wurde all die ganzen Jahre beim Reinigen immer fast von 0 gestartet

Nachdem ich mich eingelesen habe, habe ich das den allgemeinen Tipps nach gemacht und  ich hatte den Eindruck (vielleicht ist es auch Einbildung  ), dass die Phasen von trüben und algigem Wasser wesentlich kürzer waren.


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Keine Sticks? Aber was genau dann? Oder sollte ich im Laden einfach fragen?

Und wegen dem Filter. wie genau macht man das denn sauber? Habe vom großen die matte letze Woche zum ersten mal auch erst sauber gemacht. Soll ich im Technik bereicht selbst suchen oder hast du so zufällig noch ein oder mehrere Links parat wie man das richtig macht?


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hey Du,

einen Filter reinigt man mit Teichwasser, keinesfalls mit Leitungswasser. Schwämme ausspülen und vorsichtig ausdrücken ... nicht wringen oder quetschen. 
Ob es dafür Links gibt ... 

Anstelle von Sticks nimm lieber etwas besseres und höherwertiges Futter (was natürlich auch etwas teurer ist).
Schau mal nach "Sera" Futter in den Dosen. Das ist ganz gut und für Goldfische ausreichend.
Der Inhalt und Nährwert der Sticks ist der Gleiche wie ein Papiertaschentuch ... nix wert 
Kannst natürlich auch kleinpelliges (1-3mm) Koifutter nehmen, ist dann aber noch einen Zacken teurer.

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*



> Keine Sticks? Aber was genau dann? Oder sollte ich im Laden einfach fragen?


Ich war gestern zu schnell weg, heut war ich zu spät da


> Anstelle von Sticks nimm lieber etwas besseres und höherwertiges Futter (was natürlich auch etwas teurer ist).
> Schau mal nach "Sera" Futter in den Dosen. Das ist ganz gut und für Goldfische ausreichend.
> Der Inhalt und Nährwert der Sticks ist der Gleiche wie ein Papiertaschentuch ... nix wert
> Kannst natürlich auch kleinpelliges (1-3mm) Koifutter nehmen, ist dann aber noch einen Zacken teurer.



Aber wir haben ja unsere Frühaufsteherin Mandy



> einen Filter reinigt man mit Teichwasser, keinesfalls mit Leitungswasser. Schwämme ausspülen und vorsichtig ausdrücken ... nicht wringen oder quetschen


Natürlich nicht im Teich, sondern in einer extra Wanne


----------



## Connemara (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht im Teich, sondern in einer extra Wanne





Lol....echt??????


----------



## katja (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*



> Oder sollte ich im Laden einfach fragen?



ähm.....*nein*? 

wofür hast du denn uns?


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

@Birgit,
man weiß ja nie auf was für Ideen manche Leute kommen


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Ja stimmt das würde ich ja nicht mal bringen. :smoki

Also gut dann weiß ich ja bescheid. Aber da gehts ja nur um den Filter selbst. diesn kleinen Filter an der Pumpe die unten im wasser ist die ja oft sauber gemacht werden muss kann ich ja ruig ,,richtig,, (bze falsch) sauber machen.

Ich war heute schon da in dem Laden wegen Futter obwohl ich eure Pots nicht gelesen hatte. Habe von Sera Vipan gekauft. Das ist so Flockiges hauptfutter. aber das sind ja so blättchen sage ich mal.Lösen die sich denn noch irgendwie auf?


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

kann nicht mehr editieren.:

Mist ich glaube ich habe das falsche Futter gekauft. Ich habe ja Flocken gekauft. 
aber habe die gerade mal reingemacht. Die hälfte geht ja so unter. Das ist ja mist. Dann haben die Fische da ja nix von und der Teich ist wieder ,,überdüngt,,

naja gut das Futter steht auf der Sera Seite eher beim Aquarium Futter. Aber direkt für den Teich gibt es auch nur Flocken oder Sticks. 
Oder halt so spezial sachen


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Sera in den Dosen sind runde Kugeln ... keine Sticks. 

Gib mal die Inhaltsstoffe von dem Futter an. Vielleicht ist es ja gar nicht sooo schlecht. 

Habe auch noch so was im Netz gefunden:

http://www.bachflohkrebse.de/Aquari...m-Goldfish-Pellets:pId1483:cPath35_36_20.html

Mandy

PS: hab mal bischen gegoogelt. Mittlerweile werden sogar Flocken für Koi angeboten


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Ok wie ist das sollte man das so genau nehmen? Weil ich habe ja nur 1 goldi. Und das extra goldfisch Futter.?

wie groß sind die diese Pellets? auch so wie die Stticks so allgemein? wollte ja was kleineres.
Ich hoffe Links sind erlaubt.
Ich habe ja das hier

http://www.sera.de/pages/sera-produktwelt/in_category/6/product/-f7af07286a.html

wäre das hier besser?
http://www.sera.de/pages/sera-produktwelt/in_category/6/product/sera-vipagran.html

Das ist ja beides eher für aquarien. Unter teich sind ja nur die hier

http://www.sera.de/pages/sera-produktwelt/in_category/142/product/sera-pond-granulat.html


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Pellets gibt es in verschiedenen Größen, beginnend bei 1mm. Die Größten die ich kenne sind 1cm ...
Ja Du hast nur 1 Goldfisch ... aber noch ne Menge andere Fische ... und wenn ich mich recht entsinne haste noch nicht rausgefunden was für welche.

Also das was Du gekauft hast ist von der Zusammensetzung her nicht schlecht. Hat nur einen sehr hohen Proteingehalt (46,2%). Ist eben ein Aquarienfutter.

Der zweite Link ist besser (40,4% Protein), aber deswegen jetzt neu kaufen?! Wenn Du es getauscht bekommst ist es gut, wenn nicht, dann verfütter die gekauften Flocken.

Der 3. Link ist von der Zusammensetzung her am Besten (32,1% Protein). Vielleicht hat Sera auch auf längliche Sticks umgestellt. Im Prinzip kommt es ja auf die Zusammensetzung an und nicht die Form.
Nur wenn hier einer was von Sticks erzählt, dann fällt einem eben die Großpackung gepresster Pappe ein 

Mandy


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Ich kann dir ja mal sagen was das für welche sind. Die Packung habe ich  ja noch hier. 
Das hier sind die. 
http://www.discounto.de/Angebot/degro-Teich-Sticks-16719/

scheint nicht so das wahre zu sein

Inhalt: Protein 28%
Fett 2,5
Faser 2,5 
Asche 3,5
Vitamin A,D,E und C

Ja auf die Form kommt es deswegen an weil ich ja sagte mir kommt es so vor als das die Fische meine jetzigen Sticks nicht essen können weil zu groß die sind ja so 1cm lang und 0,5 im durchmesser würde ich sagen.

Also ist das richtige teichfutter am besten??? Auch wenns sticks sind?
Ich habe es ja schon geöffnet . Tauschen wohl nicht aber ich kann ja noch was kaufen und das zusammen verfüttern oder? Kaufe ja nur kleine Dose

also das Goldfischfutter von deinem Link dann eher nicht oder wäre das egal?

-----
Oh ja ich habe noch ein altes Foto gefunden. Hoffe evtl kann mir einer schon sagen was das für fische sind


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hi!
Also das was man im Ring erkennen kann, sind höchstwahrscheinlich alles Goldfische, die Dunklen haben sich halt nicht umgefärbt, sondern ihre naturfarbe behalten. Der bläulich-gepunktete könnte ein __ Shubunkin sein, auch eine Form des Goldfischs. Außerhalb des weißen Rings glaube ich zwei Blauorfen zu erkennen, will es aber nicht beschwören, da es sehr klein ist. Wenns stimmt, vertragen die sich sehr gut mit den Goldies und vergesellschaften sich auch etwas mit ihnen. Zumindest ist das in meinem Teich so.

lg Ina


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Protein sollte über 30% aber nur bis 40% sein. 
28% ist zu wenig ... die Vitamine sind okay, aber der Rest ist tatsächlich Pappe.

Damit werden die Fische satt, aber mehr auch nicht. Das kannste im Prinzip entsorgen. Aber was will man auch für 3,59Euro aus dem Discounter erwarten.

Das Futter aus meinem Link hat 39% Protein und 16% Fett ... auch okay.
Wie gesagt es sollte nicht über 40% sein. Wenn die Sticks zu groß sind, einfach mit dem Fingernagel mittig durchknipsen ... sozusagen aus 1 mach 2.

Jetzt wäre noch wichtig zu wissen, was sonst noch bei Dir schwimmt. Ich weiß nicht ob __ Moderlieschen etc. so etwas auch fressen können oder wollen?
Wäre Quatsch jetzt noch ein neues Futter zu kaufen und die anderen Fische mögen das gar nicht.

Mandy

Edit: Danke Ina  Also wenn da noch __ Shubunkin und __ Orfe paddelt, kannste auch das Söll-Futter nehmen ... oder Du verfütterst erst mal die Flocken ... oder Du mixt beide zusammen. Das geht auch


----------



## Patrick K (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo Andre 
denke bitte daran das solches Futter, nicht mit deinen  Sticks zu vergleichen ist, also auf gar keinem Fall, so füttern wie zuvor, sonst wirst du deine grüne Brühe nie los.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Also wenn die Fische so ähnlich sind wie Goldfische und auch die größe haben kann man ruig Goldfischfutter nehmen?
Also die schwarzen in dem Ring das sind die selben wie dir schwarzen aussen .So hatte ich den eindruck , nur das 2 halt etwas größer sind. Also kann das normal nicht.

Aber was ist das denn? Goldfische die nicht Gold sind sondern schwarz grau?
Sowas gibts?

Und Patrick: Was meinst du damit? Wie fütter ich den jetzt und wie soll ich das in Zukunft machen? Das verstehe ich nicht., Momentan Fütter ich nur 1 mal die Woche


----------



## Patrick K (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Mal angenommen du wirfst eine Hand voll von hochwertigem Futter in den Teich, dann ist das so als würdest du, zwei bis drei Hände voll Sticks reinwerfen.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Nabend all


> Goldfische die nicht Gold sind sondern schwarz grau?
> Sowas gibts?


Ist ein Goldhamster denn Gold ?
LG Andre


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Goldfische sind grundsätzlich schwarz/grau wenn sie klein sind. Manche färben sich dann Orange, manche nicht.
Also auch wenn der Fisch dunkel ist, ist es trotzdem ein Goldfisch.
Es gibt auch weiße oder orange/weiße Goldfische.
Aber frag mich bitte nicht wieso das so kommen kann ... 

Wenn Du nur 1mal die Woche fütterst dann ist das schon okay.
Patrick meinte nur, wenn Du täglich mehrfach fütterst, dass Du die Menge etwas reduzierst.
Das neue Futter ist energiereicher und gehaltvoller ... deshalb etwas sparsamer.

Und ja, Du kannst für __ Shubunkin, __ Orfe, Goldi auch für Sarasa, Oranda etc. dieses Futter nehmen.

Mandy


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

doppelpost


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

@Andre69

Kenne ,mich da nicht aus würde aber sagen nein. Aber ich dachte Goldfische sehen immer so aus. Die Form ist aber auch ganz anders. Ich versuche ja noch Fotos zu machen. Das eine habt ihr ja nun

Und mit dem Futter weiß ich bescheid. 
ich wollte dann diese noch trotzdem holen und mischen wenn das OK ist

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...QYQIZZB6M5WP&n=340852031&psc=1&s=pet-supplies

@Mandy
Das ist ja echt was neues für mich. das wusste ich nicht. Dann kann das sein das der weiße mit orangenen Flecken ja auch welche sind. Aber die schwarzen ich weiß noch nicht welche das sind


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Das kannste aber auch preiswerter haben 

http://www.zooroyal.de/gartenteich-...anulat/sera-teichfischfutter-biogranulat.html

Und ja, mische es wenn Du magst.

Mandy


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

naja das ist ja 1L und der mindest bestellwert und die 4€ versandkosten ,das bleibt sich fast gleich


----------



## Patrick K (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

dann nimm das http://www.zooroyal.de/gartenteich-shop/teichfischfutter/granulat/sera-teichfischfutter-biogranulat-3-liter.html aber die 3,90€ bleiben


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Goldfische sind grundsätzlich schwarz/grau wenn sie klein sind. Manche färben sich dann Orange, manche nicht.
> Also auch wenn der Fisch dunkel ist, ist es trotzdem ein Goldfisch.
> Es gibt auch weiße oder orange/weiße Goldfische.
> Aber frag mich bitte nicht wieso das so kommen kann ...


Begründen oder belegen kann ich es nicht...
Aber wenn ich so die Goldies in meinem Teich so betrachte...
Manchmal habe ich da schon das Gefühl, dass die Jahrelange Inzucht schon dafür verantwortlich sein kann, das einfach kein oder kaum noch 'Gold' zu sehen ist....


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

das mit der Farbe ist ja ein Mendelsches Gesetz.... wenn man also nicht selektiert und auf Farbe züchtet, dann werden es mit der Zeit auch mehr dunkle, da die Naturfarbe dominant vererbt wird....

auch bei ner Zucht von farbigen Fischies kommen immer dunkle mit vor, die werden aber früh ,,entsorgt", weil die eh niemand kaufen will---

LG Susanne


----------



## amselmeister (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Soll das nun heißen das die schwarzen die aber auch ganz anders aussehen als Goldfische trotzdem welche sind evtl


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*



> die aber auch ganz anders aussehen als Goldfische


was soll ich sagen, ein Foto (wo man auch was darauf erkennt) würde weiter helfen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## amselmeister (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

ich sagte ja ich versuche aber die sind nicht zu sehen. kommt bald


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Ist ja ,im prinzip, kein Problem,(mit dem Bild) wir warten drauf aber du hast doch gefragt....



> Soll das nun heißen das die schwarzen die aber auch ganz anders aussehen als Goldfische trotzdem welche sind evtl



Wie sollen wir darauf Antworten ,wir sind doch keine Hellseher und eine Glaskugel hab ich auch nicht 

Kann sein oder auch nicht .....Naja, hilft nicht wirklich weiter :__ nase
Gruss Patrick


----------



## amselmeister (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Also ich habe es nochmal versucht mit den Fotos. Ich weiß nicht was mit den Fischen los ist, die sind so schreckhaft die letzten 2 3 wochen. Lassen sich nicht Fischen oder so. Und wenn man sich bewegt und so sind die gleich weg. Mag wohl am wetter liegen.

Habe gesehen da sind ja noch welche nachgekommen. Also das sind auf jeden fall 2 oder gar 3 verschienede von den Dunklen. Denn die einen sind eher so bronze und heller der große (und die kleineren davon) sind dunkler.
Und davon habe ich echt viele. Ich glaube nun sind es eher 20 oder so.

Wenn ich wieder welche weggeben soll, ist es da egal welche? Also eher die großen oder die kleinen?


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

das sieht nach Goldfischen aus ( quer durch alle Farben)      die kleinen werden auch gross, ist also egal ;-)

LG Susanne


----------



## amselmeister (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

aber die dunklen ja nicht oder? Ich meine sorry wenn ich nerve aber kann es mir nicht vorstellen denn diehaben ja eine ganz andere Form. Ich meine gut der weiße und die anderen hellen mit flecken werden wohl Goldfischartige Fische sein , aber die anderen..........


----------



## katja (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

ich sehe auch nur goldfische  die gibt es mit kurzen, aber auch mit langen schwanzflossen und eben in allen farben.


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

hi!

ick bleib dabei, Goldfische! der Dunkle auf dem ersten Foto hat sogar eine angedeutete Schleierflosse.

LG Ina


----------



## 2Lame4Name (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Der __ Schleierschwanz im ersten Bild sieht schick aus. 
Das sind aber alles Goldfische. Du musst bedenken die jungen wachsen nicht alle gleich schnell und es dauert auch unterschiedlich lang bis sie sich färben.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Soweit man was sieht, 100% Goldies
Du Andre, mach mal Bilder von deiner Filter Anlage, vielleicht kann man dir ja irgend wie,  günstig weiter helfen 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## amselmeister (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Müssen es echte Bilder sein? Ich meine kann ich machen aber im Netz könnt ihr die ja auch sehen.

Das mit den Goldfischen haut mich echt um . Also ich wusste gar nicht das es Dutzende verschiedene gibt. 

http://www.gartentotal.de/Teich-Sho...hfilter-Filtrapure-4000-Set-UV-Pumpe-Neu.html


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo,

mach doch mal Bilder von deinem ganzen Teich 

Wenn Du Hilfe in irgendeiner Form möchtest ist echt echt besser Bilder von deinem

ganzen Teich zu sehen das haben hier sehr sehr viele gemacht (ich auch ) und nur

dann kann es Sinnvolle Tipps oder Ideen geben.


----------



## amselmeister (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Das habe ich bereits mehrfach getan, aber hier bitte nochmal


----------



## katja (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

ich finde ja, dass es sich sowas von anbieten würde, den kies ringsum zu entfernen und den teich um dieses stück zu erweitern...  

also vorne bis zu den abgerundeten steinen und hinten bis zum rasen


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

 4000 Liter mit Wasseruhr gemessen ?

Ich glaubte auch das ich 10 000 Liter Wasser im Teich hab  ne ne nach meinem

Umbau hab ich festgestellt das es damals min. 2000 Liter weniger waren 

Jetzt hab ich ca 10 000 Liter na ja das nur so nebenbei !

Katja  das wäre ne super Idee

Vergrößern Platz ist genug da


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

@ Doris / Katja
bei mir war auch massig Platz ,ich hatte auch einen kleinen feinen Teich ,hätte so gerne einige Liter mehr gehabt, doch damals als Schüler hatte ich nur ein klitze kleines Problemchen (Flocken)
und damit meine ich kein Fischfutter
Gruss Patrick


----------



## amselmeister (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

genau so sieht es bei mir auch aus. Wegen dem Hauskauf und alles. Vergrößerung steht nicht an. Nicht in den nächsten 2 Jahren . Evtl später mal.
Meine Freundin will das Teil am liebsten weg haben von daher muss ich da erst mal sehen was kommt.

Ne 4000L nicht gemessen. Werden wohl eher weniger sein. habe das so Grob ausgerechnet


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*



> Meine Freundin will das Teil am liebsten weg haben



 Ha ha ha  das kenn ich, ich höre das auch ab und zu , vor allem wenn hier vor der kiste hocke 

Aber ich muß dir sagen Freundinen / Freunde kommen und gehen, aber dein Teich bleibt

zumindest manchmal

Jetzt schauen wir mal erst das deine Brühe etwas klarer wird.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo,

ja so ist das mit dem ausrechnen  geht bestimmt ganz vielen so ich hatte
damal auch gerechnet  na ja so ist das eben.

Aber dann verschenk ein paar von deinen Fischen damit Du wenn Du viele Pflanzen auch Unterwasserpflanzen hast   = Sauberes Wasser hast 

 dann findet deine bessere Hälfte vielleicht den Teich auch toll


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

also ich hatte kein Problem beim ausrechnen LxBxH 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

 is klar bei einem viereckigen Teich der gerade Wände nach unten hat.

Aber wenn der Teich oval ist und in Stufen runtergeht  dann ist das nicht mehr so einfach

Ich hatte auch LxBxH gerechnet und dann über die Hälfte abgezogen  passte

gar nicht


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

@ Springmaus


> Ich hatte auch LxBxH gerechnet und dann über die Hälfte abgezogen passte
> 
> gar nicht



Na, wenn ich über die hälfte abgezogen hätte, würde es bei mir auch nicht passen 

Gruss Patrick 

muß ja auch Vorteile haben,wenn man baut wie ein Schuhkarton


----------



## amselmeister (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

So einen habe ich bekommen , den wollte ich aber weggeben oder wegen der sache weil ich den Goldie behalten will sollte ich DEN behalten?

Ich verstehe das nicht. Ich bekomme die Fische gar nicht mehr raus. Der eine war ein Glücksfall. Die flitzen gleich immer weg. Meißt gehen die schon alle nur wenn ich am Teich stehe und komen erst wieder wenn ich auch gehe


----------



## katja (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

das ist ein __ shubunkin, gehört auch zu den goldfischen


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

na der ist doch wunderschön, den würde ich auf keinen fall weggeben!  in den farben hab ich den auch noch nicht so häufig gesehen. und in der größe auch so 12-15 euro im zoohandel, da wär ich froh, so einen umsonst bekommen zu haben...
lg Ina


----------



## amselmeister (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

ja sagst du aber ich sollte ja mich von welchen trennen. Und die anderen bekomme ich ja nicht raus.

15€ Da bekommt man doch gleich ein Dutzend von dachte ich

na gut habe ihn wieder rein getan. Hat denn einer tips zum rausfischen


----------



## katja (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

ein gutes stück wasser ablassen, dann zu zweit mit kescher. der eine treibt sie zum anderen. hat bei uns seinerzeit sehr gut geklappt.


überleg dir aber vorher, wohin damit :?


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Tipps zum Rausfischen hätt ich selber gerne  Kriege einfach eine unerwünschte und inzwischen schon wieder fortpflanzungsfähige Brut von ca. 30 Rotfedern nicht aus dem Teich!
Wenn Du Dich entschieden hast, die Goldies zu behalten, weil Du sie hübsch findest, dann versuche doch, die sehr kleinen oder die dunklen, die man eh nie sieht, oder die von einer Farbe zuviele sind herauszufischen und wegzugeben. 
lg Ina


----------



## mamawu (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Das ist ja ein echt lustiger Thread! Da begann der Amselmeister mit einer Frage zu einem einsamen Goldi, musste dann über viele "Bobbes-Klopfer" erkennen, dass er eigentlich einen Goldfischschwarm hat. Den er nur nicht als solchen erkannte, aber schon gab es Fütterungsempfehungen.
Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung nur sagen, dass die Goldfische trübe (braun) bleiben, wenn die restliche "Brühe" es ist. Sobald du für Klärung sorgst, färben sich die Brownies in Goldies um. Der erste Schritt dazu ist __ Hornkraut. Und dann noch viele andere Teichpfanzen. 
Versuche, in deinem Teich eine Harmonie herzustellen! Dann klappst auch mit der Freundin! Vielleicht ...
LG Marion


----------



## katja (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

verstehe ich das jetzt richtig? du sagst, dass die färbung der goldis mit der wasserfarbe zusammenhängt? 



sorry  aber das wasser in unserem "alten" teich war superklar und wir hatten trotzdem genug dunkle, die sich auch nach jahren nicht gold gefärbt haben!


----------



## mamawu (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Ist zugegebenermaßen eine Theorie, die auch bei mir nur auf 2 Fische zutraf. Die anderen waren in der trüben Brühe schon rot bzw. gelb. Doch die beiden bewussten 2 Fische waren sicher bereits 3 bis 4 Jahre alt und färbten sich allmählich um, wie man auch in meinem Fotoalbum sieht. Die "Chamäleon-Fische" waren im letzten Jahr ganz gelb. In diesem Frühling holte sie leider der __ Reiher.


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

aha . Naja ich bin mir zB auch relativ sicher das der eine Goldfisch auch komplett weiß ist oder weiß grau. Kann das sein? Der hat nämlich genau die selbe Form wie der Golde Goldfisch


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

bei uns wohnen auch weisse Goldis.. die gibts in allen denkbaren Farben

LG Susanne


----------



## Springmaus (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo,

ja das kann sein ich hab auch einen weißen mit ganz wenig rot!


Mir scheint es so das Du nur Goldfische und deren Verwannten im Teich hast und

davon viel zu viel!

Nochmal auch hier

Fische weniger __ Wasserpest ( viel) rein dann wird deine grüne Brühe auch weg gehen

dann kannst Du auch die Wasserpest am Boden sehen !!!


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Ist doch schön dann habe ich wenigstens nur eine sorte sage ich mal und die sind dann ja unter sich


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Und damit hätten wir die Fragen zum Thema auch erschöpfend beantwortet.


----------

